# How to install Android with Windows 8 UEFI Dual Boot?



## nabeelsalman (Aug 8, 2013)

How to install Android with Windows 8 UEFI Dual Boot?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

on what?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You first need to get a copy of a legal copy of Android.


----------

